# My new Trio of B-e-a-utiful Mice :)



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

This little trio is awesome i just absolutely love them to bits 

I have all of them living together so i hope for some nice looking little bubs. They are

Mr. Bigglesworth - Himi FH 
Mrs. Bigglesworth - Himi FH
Mrs. Kensington - Black Splash Rex (FH carrier)

Yes all from Austin Powers (courtesy of the hubby lol)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

These little nudies may just make me go from furries to a nudist colony lol I think they are just too cute!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooooh. I get it now.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

you get what?


----------

